# Abu Garcia Vendetta



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with these rods? What do you like/don't like? Worth the money, or best to save for something else?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have heard from a few people that have had a few abu garcia rods and they didnt like them and they broke way to easy


----------

